# DID timing belt change now no heat??



## mossyrock (Dec 22, 2009)

What gives? Is there a bleed screw for the heater core..car is a a4-b51999
I am freezing
ALSO....Where is this bleeder valve at for the heater? I cannot find it. I did not bleed the heater core upon filling with new coolant. Only used the one bleeder valve on the front of the motor. Motor operates at the proper temp with new everything. 


_Modified by mossyrock at 6:43 PM 1-18-2010_


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: DID timing belt change now no heat?? (mossyrock)*

My first thought is that you put your thermostat in backwards...


----------



## mossyrock (Dec 22, 2009)

*Re: DID timing belt change now no heat?? ()*

I got it going. I just gave it some rmp.....2500 for about 2 mins and on it came. At first it would go away when I left off the gas then I maintained the rpm and it came and stayed. weird. The coolant level did not change.


----------



## SilverSurfer85 (Dec 17, 2009)

my 99 a4 is doing the same i have perfect flow, temp is at middle and no heat unless i rev it up for a couple mins?????/////


----------



## O_o (Nov 12, 2009)

*Re: DID timing belt change now no heat?? (mossyrock)*

I guess I didn't read your post carefully the first time. I was fixated on the t-belt part and didn't notice the bit about new coolant.
Anyway, there should be a small hole in the hose where it fits over the coupling. Just pull the hose off part-way... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Edit: sometimes I don't think before I type...


_Modified by  at 3:15 PM 1/20/2010_


----------



## vince8995 (Jan 4, 2010)

*Re: DID timing belt change now no heat?? ()*

the same thing happend with my car when i changed the timing belt and other stuff. i was told that it was a air bubble in the coolant. but my heat came back after i helt it at about 2000 rpm's for a minute


----------



## SilverSurfer85 (Dec 17, 2009)

like i said earlier my 99 a4 v6 did the same but after i rev it up and feel heat, after a couple seconds its cold again.....i picked up a new control unit (the one below the radio) and ill see if it works but i think i should replace the lower coolant hose temp sensor as well. NOTE: i did timing about a year ago and i had heat after that, this started this winter


_Modified by SilverSurfer85 at 7:45 PM 1/19/2010_


----------



## spitpilot (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: (SilverSurfer85)*

There are two "air bleed" screws in the Passat V6 cooling system..one is back in a small pipe under the coolant res..the other is on top of small pipe at the left front engine area..with motor running cap off coolant tank... you loosen these till coolant seeps out...that's supposed to bleed the system.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

